# Rear rotors on NX2000



## Hallman (Mar 24, 2004)

heres my dilema, the car ahs ABS but it's been gutted...and doesn't work a long long time ago...
do I still have to buy ABS rotors?, I've got cross drilled for the front but am having a hard time locating a set of rears for the car...
will the Sentra SER rear rotors be the same as my NX2000 ones?
my car is a 1991 Nissan NX2000 abs model with 5spd etc...

I plan on tracking the car and the cross drilled I feel with benefit me a bit...or would just plan oem rotors do alright in the rear?

thanks


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I have no knowledge about the ABS part, but, the 1991 SE-R and NX2000 spindels are interchangeable, so the rotors have to be interchangeable.
SC


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

This post may help

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=51815


For anything from ultra cheap chinese rotors to the finest canadian & american rotors - cross drilled, slotted, whatever - 

go to www.brakeco.com

good luck!


----------

